# Help choosing a camera.



## Nickanoor (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi everyone, my name is Nick and I am completely new to this forum and photography. I was hoping a few of you could give your opinions on a good camera. I know cameras can range from a few hundred to many thousands so this is the kind of thing I'm looking to be able to produce. Things along these lines:

http://evanseguin.com/blog/wp-content/gallery/bugs/flowers-32-3.jpg

http://www.crazy-frankenstein.com/f...wallpapers/nature-windows-vista-wallpaper.jpg

http://www.momorialcards.com/images/golden_autumn_tree.jpg

Beautiful ones like that. Don't get me wrong, I know it takes years to hone the ability to take shots like that. I'm just asking what kind of camera I should get to replicate shots like those. 

Any comments are greatly appreciated. Also, I'm not looking for cameras with video so no hybrids. Thanks everyone! 

Cheers,
           ~Nick


----------



## Opher (Jul 18, 2010)

Ok so before everyone starts repeatedly smashing you over the head:meh:.....

Any camera can produce "those kind of images".  It truly is the photographers not the camera.

If your starting out get an entry level DSLR.  The camera is less important then the lenses.


----------



## Dao (Jul 18, 2010)

I think it is better to set your budget first.


----------



## Nickanoor (Jul 18, 2010)

Well that's a good point Dao. And thanks for the corrective criticism Opher I'll remember that. See the thing is, I have around $1500 that I can spend on one, and I'd like it to be around that price. I'm looking for a _way _to produce shots like those. What kinds of lenses and things would be best? I don't want a beginner camera necessarily because I don't have a job at the moment. So buying this one will be it for quite a while.

Dao, also looking at a few of your recent pictures, those are the type of shots I hope to produce. Once again, I am completely new, so talking like:

- 40D
- EF 100mm f/2.8
- 1/200
- f/16
- ISO100 

confuses the crap out of me. ha. Sorry for my noobiness.


----------



## Opher (Jul 18, 2010)

Ok i shoot Canon so thats what i know about...   If you want nikon talk to someone that is not me.

Here is what i would suggest. 

Canon T1I

* EF 24-105mm f/4L IS*




If i where to buy my first gear all over again thats what i would get.

The L  in the lens name means its a higher quality lens.(for Canon ONLY)


Oh and for the first pic you would need a macro lens.


Hope it helps


----------



## Opher (Jul 18, 2010)

Nickanoor said:


> Well that's a good point Dao. And thanks for the corrective criticism Opher I'll remember that. See the thing is, I have around $1500 that I can spend on one, and I'd like it to be around that price. I'm looking for a _way _to produce shots like those. What kinds of lenses and things would be best? I don't want a beginner camera necessarily because I don't have a job at the moment. So buying this one will be it for quite a while.
> 
> Dao, also looking at a few of your recent pictures, those are the type of shots I hope to produce. Once again, I am completely new, so talking like:
> 
> ...




Just giving you a bit of info on your confuses the crap out of me section.


- 40D   -Camera model (not all that important)
- EF 100mm f/2.8   - lens used (slightly more important but meh)
- 1/200   -Shutter speed 
- f/16    -your f stop  (controls Depth Of Field "Blur")
- ISO100  -sensitivity (just like film,  higher means more grain but less light is needed for the image)


Hope that was helpfull


EDIT: sorry all for the double post:waiting:


----------



## Nickanoor (Jul 18, 2010)

Those don't look bad at all but I don't know much lol. That kind of goes past my price range though. Is that all that I will need? No other lenses? Accessories, etc? And I appreciate the help!

And that was extremely helpful, thank you!


----------



## Opher (Jul 18, 2010)

Nickanoor said:


> That kind of goes past my price range though. Is that all that I will need? No other lenses? Accessories, etc? And I appreciate the help!



As you go you tend to determine more what you need.  The lens i suggested has a fairly large focal range (about double most kit lenses).

as you work with your gear you will want new lenses maybe a extra wide/telephoto or a flash unit.  Just build it up as you go.

In terms of the cost.  You could get a lower quality lens but honestly L is the way to go.  I get to rent them from my school and at some point will get me one.


----------



## Nickanoor (Jul 18, 2010)

Opher said:


> Nickanoor said:
> 
> 
> > That kind of goes past my price range though. Is that all that I will need? No other lenses? Accessories, etc? And I appreciate the help!
> ...




Wow you're extremely lucky haha. If I get that, I'd have to sell something I have now. Hmm..... I was told that hybrid cameras tend to produce lower quality stills. Um, so should I just get a pure photo-camera? As for the lens, once again, I'm extremely new to this, so do you think it'd be fairly easy for me to understand?


----------



## Nickanoor (Jul 18, 2010)

Okay Opher, after re-calculating my funds, I will still have $700.00 left after buying that camera & lens. I have approximately $2400 and I'm going to Texas in two weeks so I want to try to get it by then. Um, also I'll need a bit of spending money as I'll be there for a month. Is that your set-up? Because I really want some beautiful pics while I'm in Texas. My biggest concern is, will I be pleased with the $1700 dollar price tag?


----------



## Opher (Jul 18, 2010)

Nickanoor said:


> I was told that hybrid cameras tend to produce lower quality stills. Um, so should I just get a pure photo-camera? As for the lens, once again, I'm extremely new to this, so do you think it'd be fairly easy for me to understand?



I don't think the video ability hinders it at all.  I could be wrong but mer.

A slr can operate is full auto and it makes it "like a normal camera"

But to get the affects you want you will need to use a bunch of different settings(avalible on all SLR's).  A book many people here suggest is "understanding exposer"  i dont personally have a copy but it seems to be a vary useful tool.

It may take some time but you will get around all the controls




EDIT:



Nickanoor said:


> Okay Opher, after re-calculating my funds, I  will still have $700.00 left after buying that camera & lens. I have  approximately $2400 and I'm going to Texas in two weeks so I want to  try to get it by then. Um, also I'll need a bit of spending money as  I'll be there for a month. Is that your set-up? Because I really want  some beautiful pics while I'm in Texas. My biggest concern is, will I be  pleased with the $1700 dollar price tag?



my set up cost me about 2500 ish 5500 if you include the 5D MKII osap is going to buy me .  But most of my lenses kinda suck and i got a lot of my gear used


EDIT2:

I am off for now if you have more questions i will get back to you tonight.
Oh and welcome the TPF:er:


----------



## Bryce (Jul 18, 2010)

I would say get a Nikon D90 from Amazon. If you get a Canon get that there also.  It is under a thousand and you will have money left to pick out a lense or two. The reason I say D90 because I know many people who love the qaulity and ease of taking it place and not being too big. I have checked around and that will be my next camera. If you get a Nikon don't get one that takes only DX lenses.


----------



## Nickanoor (Jul 18, 2010)

Do you have any shots from the Nikon that I can check out? Or a lens preference? I really need a lot of info since I'm new, and especially since I'll be spending so much. Thanks for the comment!


----------



## oldmacman (Jul 18, 2010)

Nickanoor said:


> Do you have any shots from the Nikon that I can check out? Or a lens preference? I really need a lot of info since I'm new, and especially since I'll be spending so much. Thanks for the comment!



As Opher said, any current dSLR will produce the images you want. But for crying out loud, you don't have a job and you are spending $1500 on a camera and then you upped your budget to $2400? In Canada, the 24-105 L sells for about $1500 before tax and even if you can get it used, it will be over $1000. Are you looking at doing photography professionally? You need to know up front, there is no cheap solution to do everything you'll ever want your camera to do. Start with a good basic kit and build from there... over time as you need it.


----------



## Nickanoor (Jul 18, 2010)

oldmacman said:


> Nickanoor said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have any shots from the Nikon that I can check out? Or a lens preference? I really need a lot of info since I'm new, and especially since I'll be spending so much. Thanks for the comment!
> ...




I am going on vacation for a month so NO I don't have a job at the moment. Hands down, I need some money for while I'm on vacation, and I have $2400 to spend for the vacation AND the camera. Not just the camera. I wouldn't mind going into photography or doing it as a hobby. I love photography but just never had the money to get into it. So just wondering, would this:
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Canon-T2i-Digital-3-0-Inch-18-55mm/dp/B0035FZJHQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1279485378&sr=8-2]Amazon.com: Canon EOS Rebel T2i 18 MP CMOS APS-C Digital SLR Camera with 3.0-Inch LCD and EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS&#133;[/ame] 

produce better quality pictures since it has 3 more mp than the other one? And would it be worth buying?


----------



## G-mom (Jul 18, 2010)

Im new to DSLR photography but from all my research having a few more megapixels, once you have that many, really doesnt make a difference. Its not like we are shooting with 4 mp cameras. 10, 15, 18- doesnt matter. More mp allow you to blow an image up larger but dont necessarily make for a better looking photo. Dont buy a camera just because it has more. 

I just bought the T1i. Its my first DSLR. I have seen photos from other people that are above and beyond what I can hope I will ever do- taken with this camera. I just couldnt see spending an extra few hundred bucks on the T2i (or other options) knowing that with the right lenses and photographer- this camera can do everything I would want to do.

If I had more $$ would I have bought a different camera? yes. but for the time being- meaning the next 5 years- this one is plenty. I will put the $ I would have spent on more camera, into more lenses. In my readings- lenses are FAR more important than the camera. 


Good luck to you!!


----------



## Lazy Photographer (Jul 18, 2010)

I agree with you that you need a lot of info to make an informed camera purchase, but I think you're chasing down the wrong kind of information. I mean, in the hands of an amateur a $7,000 Nikon D3x with the best lens on the market won't produce better photos than a Panasonic LX3 point & shoot camera in the hands of a professional and artist.

The question you should be asking isn't which camera do I need in order to get the same quality of photos as those produced by the pros, but what photography knowledge do I need. If you have that knowledge, the camera won't matter as much.

Before buying a camera, I would strongly suggest spending money on the following three items: [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Understanding-Exposure-Photographs-Digital-Updated/dp/0817463003/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1279488306&sr=1-7"]This[/ame], and [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Scott-Kelbys-Digital-Photography-Volumes/dp/0321678737/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1279488306&sr=1-8"]this[/ame] and [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Learning-See-Creatively-Composition-Photography/dp/0817441816/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1279488446&sr=1-15"]this[/ame]. Considering you are unemployed and obviously want to make the most of your $1,500, you can use the above three items as a test, so to speak. If, after buying them, you can't be bothered to get through reading them, then maybe you'd be best off starting out with a used DSLR and a kit lens. Why waste a bunch of money on something you're not serious about, right? 

For what its worth, I did this very same test myself. I held off buying my first DSLR all winter while I ready through these books. 

Of course, your mileage may vary.


----------



## Lazy Photographer (Jul 18, 2010)

Nickanoor said:


> oldmacman said:
> 
> 
> > Nickanoor said:
> ...



Nope. Better quality pictures are produced by the photographer, not the camera (for the most part). As Ansel Adams once said (I paraphrase), "The most important piece of photography equipment is 12" behind the viewfinder."  

Here's a picture for you. I'm very pleased with it. I've blown it up to 24 x 36 and had it framed. My buddy has it hanging up in his house and will buy it if I ever ask for it back (he's storing it for me since I don't have the room). It was taken with a $150.00, 5 year old, 5 megapixel Panasonic point & shoot camera.


----------



## SwissJ (Jul 18, 2010)

Nickanoor said:


> So just wondering, would this:
> Amazon.com: Canon EOS Rebel T2i 18 MP CMOS APS-C Digital SLR Camera with 3.0-Inch LCD and EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS
> 
> produce better quality pictures since it has 3 more mp than the other one? And would it be worth buying?


Not for that price.  You can find it cheaper elsewhere.

But your 1st post said no video.  If you're not gonna go all-out and take advantage of the video capabilities, I would pass on the T2i.


----------



## oldmacman (Jul 18, 2010)

Lazy Photographer said:


> Here's a picture for you. I'm very pleased with it. I've blown it up to 24 x 36 and had it framed. My buddy has it hanging up in his house and will buy it if I ever ask for it back (he's storing it for me since I don't have the room). It was taken with a $150.00, 5 year old, 5 megapixel Panasonic point & shoot camera.



I couldn't agree more. Here's a pic my wife took with our 6 yr old 5 MP Panasonic P&S. We also have this as a large print hanging in our house.





 Of course that camera cost about $600 when we bought it, but a current, similar model would be about $250.


----------



## Nickanoor (Jul 18, 2010)

Sorry everyone I didn't notice there was a second page to this. As for the photography, I am quite serious about it. And I wouldn't mind getting the books, but since I'm leaving soon, I want to be able to experiment with it. And LazyPhotographer, you're absolutely right, and I agree about the information I need. So do you think I should just get this then?

Canon EOS Rebel T1i Digital SLR Camera (Camera Body) 3818B001 -

And what lenses would all of you recommend? I want to do MacroPhotography later, but right now, for sightseeing and pictures with people, what do you recommend? Thanks for all of your inputs, the knowledge is extremely valuable.


----------



## subscuck (Jul 18, 2010)

Honestly, since you don't need video, I would even suggest the Rebel XS with the 18-55mm kit lens. It has no video and it's a very capable cam that will get better as you get better and your glass gets better.


----------



## Nickanoor (Jul 18, 2010)

subscuck said:


> Honestly, since you don't need video, I would even suggest the Rebel XS with the 18-55mm kit lens. It has no video and it's a very capable cam that will get better as you get better and your glass gets better.




I wouldn't mind having the video. I just heard having video in a camera makes it less capable of shooting in higher quality. Basically instead of having video, I could spend either less and get just a camera, or one with video and pay more or decrease the capabilities the camera has. Sorry if I made that too complicated, I suck at explaining things. xP


----------



## subscuck (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm not sure where you heard that, but it's not true. The point I'm trying to make is this; you've put the cart so far in front of the horse that you can't even see it anymore. I understand and appreciate your enthusiasm, but you need to slow down and think about some things.

1. Don't worry about what any of us have for lenses. We own the lenses that we need for the type of shooting we do as individuals. My set up works for me, but wouldn't necessarily work for you or anyone else here. Likewise, oldmacman's set up works for him. For me, maybe not so much. And I can say the same about everyone on this forum.

2. You're trying to run full speed ahead before you've learned to walk. There is a very steep learning curve that will be filled with frustration. Better gear *will not* lessen this, and in fact can make it worse. Better gear is less forgiving and requires more skill and knowledge to use to it's full potential.

3. *Any* entry level SLR with good glass will take great pics and get you a long way down the road *once you know how to use it and understand the mechanics behind photography.* No camera, no matter how expensive, will get you even decent pics if you don't know how to use it, or understand the fundamentals of photography.

Get a Rebel, or Nikon entry level, with the kit lens or lenses (there are kits available with one or two lenses), and a speed light. Play around with that to start learning. While your playing around with that, do the suggested reading, as well as *reading the manual.* When you start needing better glass because you've improved and you understand how cameras and photography work, you'll have figured out what types of pics you want to take that you can't with the lenses you have. *That's* when you start looking into Macros, fast primes, etc.


----------



## Nickanoor (Jul 18, 2010)

subscuck said:


> I'm not sure where you heard that, but it's not true. The point I'm trying to make is this; you've put the cart so far in front of the horse that you can't even see it anymore. I understand and appreciate your enthusiasm, but you need to slow down and think about some things.
> 
> 1. Don't worry about what any of us have for lenses. We own the lenses that we need for the type of shooting we do as individuals. My set up works for me, but wouldn't necessarily work for you or anyone else here. Likewise, oldmacman's set up works for him. For me, maybe not so much. And I can say the same about everyone on this forum.
> 
> ...




Consider it done. =] I love CC I really do and you're helping me out here more than you might think. If I got a rebel, what lenses would you recommend me if I'm shooting like outdoors, beaches, wildlife, or just pics with friends? Again, seriously thank you SO much!

Earlier, someone recommended this. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/397662-USA/Canon_0344B002AA_24_105mm_f_4L_IS_USM.html#reviews

What do you think?


----------



## G-mom (Jul 18, 2010)

I think most camera have video now. And I havent heard that having video means less quality stills- but I have heard the stills you take with video cameras that have the option are not good. 

am I allowed to post websites here? This is a friend of mine- 

Ballad's Photography Wedding and Portrait Photographer

and they were all taken with the t1i.


----------



## G-mom (Jul 18, 2010)

the kit lens that comes with the rebel- is pretty all-around. like subscuck said- wait till you get more specific on what you want pics of to buy more lenses. Just use the kit lens it comes with for now.


----------



## subscuck (Jul 18, 2010)

That's far more lens than you need right now. L series lenses are pro lenses. As a beginner, probably shooting in auto at first, you'll never get out of that lens what it has to offer. That's a lens to buy way down the road when you can actually justify owning it.

Like I said, go to B&H and look at the kits available for the XS and T1i. Some of them are one lens kits, the very decent 18-55mm IS, and some are two lens kits, the 18-55 IS and 55-250mm IS. That's more than enough for you to start with. Get a speedlight (430EX II will be fine to start with) and a couple or three SD cards and you'll have enough equipment to get you through the learning curve.


----------



## Nickanoor (Jul 18, 2010)

Okay, one of the last questions I have then is this. I really like the sleek design of the Canon Ti2 and the fact that it shoots nice video so I'm leaning towards that instead of the Ti1. Would you recommend this as a package deal for it?

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0035FZJHQ/ref=cm_rdp_product]Amazon.com: Canon EOS Rebel T2i 18 MP CMOS APS-C Digital SLR Camera with 3.0-Inch LCD and EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS&#133;[/ame]

They have 3 left. lol Also, as for the speedlight, what exactly are those for? Again sorry for my noobiness.


----------



## subscuck (Jul 18, 2010)

You can get that kit at B&H for $127 less. For $1,100 at B&H, you can get the T1i with 18-55 and 55-250. Amazon's OK sometimes, but they aren't a camera store and can't really help you much after purchase, other than to exchange it. B&H is one of the most respected camera stores around. They have an actual bricks and mortar store in NYC, and their customer service during, and after your purchase are outstanding.

A speedlight is a flash unit. The built in pop up flash on the camera is about worthless.


----------



## Nickanoor (Jul 18, 2010)

Okay um, is there any way I can get the Ti2 and still get the kit for $127 less? Or do you mean the T1i and the kit for $127 less? Sorry I really have my mind set on this Ti2. I've got extra money coming in. Sold my old video camera. Was pretty bad anyway.


----------



## subscuck (Jul 18, 2010)

The T2i kit w/18-55mm IS is $999.95 at B&H. The T1i w/ 18-55mm IS _and_ 55-250mm IS is $1099.95 at B&H.


----------



## Nickanoor (Jul 18, 2010)

Would that be a good starting point or do you recommend a different lens? Or anything else? Also, could you provide that link because I think they're out of that package deal. Thank you again and again!


----------



## subscuck (Jul 18, 2010)

Actually, I just noticed Amazon has the T1i with both kit lenses for $900 and it's in stock. That's the way I'd go. That's a good deal, and there is so little difference between the T1i and T2i. And remember, cams never come with memory, so you'll need to buy a couple SD cards also. Memory's cheap these days.


----------



## Nickanoor (Jul 18, 2010)

subscuck said:


> Actually, I just noticed Amazon has the T1i with both kit lenses for $900 and it's in stock. That's the way I'd go. That's a good deal, and there is so little difference between the T1i and T2i. And remember, cams never come with memory, so you'll need to buy a couple SD cards also. Memory's cheap these days.




I'm stuck on the T2i though. =[ I can't help it, I like the screen too much.

And as you just mentioned, B&H have much more experience and quality right?


----------



## subscuck (Jul 18, 2010)

That's not a crtiterion that I would base my purchase on, but it's your money.


----------



## Nickanoor (Jul 18, 2010)

I know, I just kind of hook myself on those kinds of things. There are a few more things I've read about the T2i that I like. Lets say I got the T2i, what lenses should I get with it? And as you said, get the Speedlight too right?

Once again, I'll be using it for pictures of the beach, Riverwalk in San Antonio, scenery, and people. I can get more than one lens if need be.


----------



## subscuck (Jul 18, 2010)

Order the kit and it will come with the 18-55mm IS, and if you want get the EF-S 55-250mm IS to go with it. That'll be a good starting point. I highly recommend a speedlight, but that's up to you. Just be aware pop up flashes are garbage. And you'll need memory.


----------



## Nickanoor (Jul 18, 2010)

subscuck said:


> Order the kit and it will come with the 18-55mm IS, and if you want get the EF-S 55-250mm IS to go with it. That'll be a good starting point. I highly recommend a speedlight, but that's up to you. Just be aware pop up flashes are garbage. And you'll need memory.




Awesome, thank you for all of your help! I'd have gotten no where if it wasn't for all of you. If you have any details you'd like to add or help me with, feel free to message me or post here. Thanks a million!


----------



## Lazy Photographer (Jul 18, 2010)

Nickanoor said:


> subscuck said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I just noticed Amazon has the T1i with both kit lenses for $900 and it's in stock. That's the way I'd go. That's a good deal, and there is so little difference between the T1i and T2i. And remember, cams never come with memory, so you'll need to buy a couple SD cards also. Memory's cheap these days.
> ...



If you're stuck on the T2i, then buy it, but just remember that more megapixels does not equal better image quality. With everything else being equal (they never are), a 12 meg sensor should theoretically produce a better IQ than an 18 meg sensor of the same size. Cramming more pixels into a small sensor can hurt the image quality. As for LCD displays, the one on the T1i is pretty much the same as the T2i's -- at least close enough you'd never be able to tell the difference.

With your purposes and experience level in mind I feel you are spending double the money you need to in order to get the kind of photos you're trying to get.

Here's what I'd suggest: rent a camera and lens package for your vacation, buy the books I recommended, read them, and then make a more educated purchase decision down the road. Who knows, by then you might even have a job. But if you can't wait, then buy something from last year with a kit lens. Oh, and expect to be very frustrated and confused until you get to read those books and the manual. 

Just my 2 cents, your mileage may vary.


----------



## Nickanoor (Jul 18, 2010)

subscuck said:


> Order the kit and it will come with the 18-55mm IS, and if you want get the EF-S 55-250mm IS to go with it. That'll be a good starting point. I highly recommend a speedlight, but that's up to you. Just be aware pop up flashes are garbage. And you'll need memory.




Awesome, thank you for all of your help! I'd have gotten no where if it wasn't for all of you. If you have any details you'd like to add or help me with, feel free to message me or post here. Thanks a million!

Just to be sure, these lenses and this light right? 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/585950-GREY/Canon_2042B002WB_EF_S_18_55mm_f_3_5_5_6_IS.html
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/543923-USA/Canon_2044B002AA_EF_S_55_250mm_f_4_5_6_IS.html
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=details_accessories&A=kitInfo&Q=&sku=571297&is=USA


----------



## rusty9 (Jul 18, 2010)

DON'T limit yourself to Canon. Nikon makes fantastic products, as does Sony, Olympus, and Pentax.


----------



## SwissJ (Jul 18, 2010)

Skip the speedlite.  Skip the 2nd lens.
Get 1 lens and learn to use it.

And before you buy anything, google the price first...
Canon EOS Rebel T2i Digital SLR Camera with Canon EF-S 18-55mm IS lens
The Amazon price fluctuates depending on availability, and it's almost always high.


----------



## Nickanoor (Jul 18, 2010)

Believe me Swiss, I'll be spending ALOT of time using it. Looking at tutorials, reading, etc. Which is why I'd like a second or third lens for better shots in different environments.

Is the speedlight worth it? I mean, will I use it a lot? In which circumstances will I need it?


----------



## Lazy Photographer (Jul 18, 2010)

Let your purchases be driven by what you actually need, not by what you guess you might need at some point. The speedlight will still be sitting on some store shelf when the time comes you actually feel you know your camera enough and photography enough to make use of it. Same goes for extra lenses. Unless, of course, you're made of money, then spend like Bill Gates.


----------



## Nickanoor (Jul 18, 2010)

Lazy Photographer said:


> Let your purchases be driven by what you actually need, not by what you guess you might need at some point. The speedlight will still be sitting on some store shelf when the time comes you actually feel you know your camera enough and photography enough to make use of it. Same goes for extra lenses. Unless, of course, you're made of money, then spend like Bill Gates.



Haha I like the way you think. Alright then, speedlight out for the moment. Do those lenses look alright for beach shots, scenery, and pics with people?


----------



## Nickanoor (Jul 18, 2010)

Dang, one more thing. What kind of memory do you think I should get? I heard you need a fast one for the T2i's.


----------



## rusty9 (Jul 18, 2010)

i feel like no one listens to me

as for your memory question, part of it depends on if you want to shoot JPEG, RAW, or RAW+JPEG. RAW and RAW+JPEG use a lot of memory. But the benefits of shooting RAW are great.


----------



## Lazy Photographer (Jul 18, 2010)

Nickanoor said:


> Lazy Photographer said:
> 
> 
> > Let your purchases be driven by what you actually need, not by what you guess you might need at some point. The speedlight will still be sitting on some store shelf when the time comes you actually feel you know your camera enough and photography enough to make use of it. Same goes for extra lenses. Unless, of course, you're made of money, then spend like Bill Gates.
> ...



You could go for an all purpose lens like an 18-200mm job instead of the kit lens. That one lens should handle all your needs, save for the macro photography. Oh, and keep in mind that the longer you wait on stuff the less it costs and the better it gets, except when it comes to high end glass, which is always expensive.


----------



## Nickanoor (Jul 18, 2010)

rusty9 said:


> i feel like no one listens to me
> 
> as for your memory question, part of it depends on if you want to shoot JPEG, RAW, or RAW+JPEG. RAW and RAW+JPEG use a lot of memory. But the benefits of shooting RAW are great.




What exactly is the difference and about how much memory does it use? I was looking towards buying this: [ame=http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-32GB-Extreme-Performance-SDSDX3-032G-P31/dp/B002TQ6HT6/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1279501675&sr=1-3]Amazon.com: SanDisk 32GB Extreme - SDHC Class 10 High Performance memory card 200x (SDSDX3-032G-P31, Retail Packaging)&#133;[/ame] 

They say it's good for fast viewing of videos and pictures. My main question is, how many will I need if I'm out doing something for the entire day?


----------



## rusty9 (Jul 18, 2010)

well 1 8GB card will last me a long time. i shoot on fine jpg. it will last me 3-9 days depending on how much i shoot.

and it is a fast memory card. it is used for transferring the data of the pictures faster.


----------



## Nickanoor (Jul 18, 2010)

Lazy Photographer said:


> Nickanoor said:
> 
> 
> > Lazy Photographer said:
> ...




I would, except it's a bit more expensive lol. $200-300 more. I will save for the macro one, I don't plan on buying it until sometime after. haha I will definitely keep that in mind.


----------



## rusty9 (Jul 18, 2010)

right now i think you are in over your head. get a camera with a 18-55mm kit lens. read the manual, and learn your camera and how great this little kit lens actually is. then go buy this:

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Understanding-Exposure-Photographs-Digital-Updated/dp/0817463003/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1279502530&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Understanding Exposure: How to Shoot Great Photographs with a Film or Digital Camera (Updated Edition)&#133;[/ame]


----------



## SwissJ (Jul 18, 2010)

Nickanoor said:


> My main question is, how many will I need if I'm out doing something for the entire day?


a RAW image on the T2i is roughly 22 Mb

With an 8 GB card, I can take about 283 RAW images... or... 984 fine JPG images.

... oh, and I agree with rusty9.


----------



## Nickanoor (Jul 18, 2010)

SwissJ said:


> Nickanoor said:
> 
> 
> > My main question is, how many will I need if I'm out doing something for the entire day?
> ...




I probably am, but I'll figure it out as I go.


----------



## Lazy Photographer (Jul 18, 2010)

rusty9 said:


> right now i think you are in over your head. get a camera with a 18-55mm kit lens. read the manual, and learn your camera and how great this little kit lens actually is. then go buy this:
> 
> Amazon.com: Understanding Exposure: How to Shoot Great Photographs with a Film or Digital Camera (Updated Edition)



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Lazy Photographer (Jul 18, 2010)

Nickanoor said:


> SwissJ said:
> 
> 
> > Nickanoor said:
> ...



I'm beginning to wonder why you bothered even asking *which* camera to buy. You should have asked, what's the most expensive camera and lens and memory card I can get for my money, regardless of whether I need it or not or if it's a smart purchase. More money = better, right? 

Man, you make me wish I worked at the camera store that's gonna get to separate you from your bucks. 

No offence, just teasing ya. Best of luck.


----------



## Opher (Jul 18, 2010)

Lazy Photographer said:


> Man, you make me wish I worked at the camera store that's gonna get to separate you from your bucks.



LMAO:lmao:

Hey if your interested you can buy some of my gear at exorbitantly inflated prices!!!


----------



## Dao (Jul 18, 2010)

One question is, have you try the camera yourself?  What about other cameras in the market?  I use Canon camera, but other cameras are also good.  Go to a store and play with them and see which one you like.

I echo others regarding just get the kit lens to start.  I know you want to shoot macro stuff.  But just get the camera with a kit lens and start learning.  Once you learn more, you will know what to get next.

No need to get all the fancy pro lenses in the beginning unless you have a lot of cash.


----------



## Nickanoor (Jul 18, 2010)

Dao said:


> One question is, have you try the camera yourself?  What about other cameras in the market?  I use Canon camera, but other cameras are also good.  Go to a store and play with them and see which one you like.
> 
> I echo others regarding just get the kit lens to start.  I know you want to shoot macro stuff.  But just get the camera with a kit lens and start learning.  Once you learn more, you will know what to get next.
> 
> No need to get all the fancy pro lenses in the beginning unless you have a lot of cash.



Yeah, I'm skipping out on the Macro lens for now. I'll be sure to ask on this forum which kind of Macro lens to get when the time comes though. xP Thanks again everyone!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 19, 2010)

Took this with a T1i, 50mm f/1.4, and a Natural-light Strobe (UV Rays Included) positioned 93,000,000mi above the camera in the sky.


----------



## vtf (Jul 19, 2010)

rusty9 said:


> right now i think you are in over your head. get a camera with a 18-55mm kit lens. read the manual, and learn your camera and how great this little kit lens actually is. then go buy this:
> 
> Amazon.com: Understanding Exposure: How to Shoot Great Photographs with a Film or Digital Camera (Updated Edition)


 
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:Good advice.


----------



## Nickanoor (Jul 19, 2010)

o hey tyler said:


> Took this with a T1i, 50mm f/1.4, and a Natural-light Strobe (UV Rays Included) positioned 93,000,000mi above the camera in the sky.




Not to be rude, it's a great picture but what does are you trying to tell me here? A 50mm isn't the same as a 18-55mm am I right?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 19, 2010)

You are correct, the 50mm f/1.4 has a larger maximum aperture. That means that it can take in more available light, at the same time it also narrows your depth of field.


----------



## KmH (Jul 19, 2010)

o hey tyler said:


> .... and a Natural-light Strobe (UV Rays Included) positioned 93,000,000mi above the camera in the sky.


Sorry, that is a continuous light source, not a strobe, and fortunately 98% of all the UV rays are filtered out before they reach your subject.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 19, 2010)

KmH said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > .... and a Natural-light Strobe (UV Rays Included) positioned 93,000,000mi above the camera in the sky.
> ...



Aw darn, I always thought the sun was flickering... Just really really really really fast.


----------

